# Great Outdoors charcoal smoker???



## cubguy17 (Jun 10, 2008)

Does anybody have this smoker? If so what are your thoughts? I have the GOSM big block (propane) and love it, thinking about getting this one.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 11, 2008)

I don't know bout charcoal but their propane seem good to most of us so why not


----------



## richoso1 (Jun 11, 2008)

I like the bottom and top vents, good ventilation is really important for controlling heat and the burning process.


----------



## snoqualmie smoker (Jun 11, 2008)

The ceramics seem to do a great job and last forever...


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2008)

That be mine. It's alot heavier that the other GOSM models and should last for an extremely long time. It can take two people to move it easily so make sure you have it in the right place to start.  I did order 3 more grill grates for it so I could do more racks of fish.
I actually have converted mine to Propane since I use my old ECB for Charcoal. Just ran a burner plate hose thru the bottom vent. Works great. 
I got this GOSM at Wal-Mart for like $99.00


----------



## smokewatcher (Jun 11, 2008)

I have one and it's good, but you have to modify the charcoal pan so the ash doesn't smother the fire out. I used a "grill wok" as a coal basket for a while, until I modded it again. You can see pics of my final mods via my sig below.


----------



## flash (Jun 11, 2008)

This is true. Another reason I took it to propane, but if I do use the charcoal, here is the grill wok I found at Wally World.



Here is the conversion and my first attempt at making smoke 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	




Since then I have started using only the fry pan whose handle broke and just throw the wood chunks on it. So far, no fire.


----------



## cubguy17 (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks alot guys, my girlfriend is getting me this for fathers day and wants to make sure it is the one I want. She bought me the GOSM for christmas and I talked her into letting me get a charcoal smoker as well, even though I have an ECB I wanted one a little bigger. So I think I will tell her to make it happen. Thanks again.
P.S. (Talked her into letting me get a charcoal smoker didn't know she would buy it for me!)


----------

